# 1zpresso JX pro help



## sil219 (Jul 20, 2021)

Hi all,

I recently got 1zpresso JX pro for pour over coffee and am having some issues with grinding. I set it to 3-3.5 full turns for pour over, put coffee beans and spin the handle. What happens is that as I spin the handle, the adjustment dial slowly shifts, and towards the latter half of the grind, the dial becomes completely loose and the central shaft and burr falls into the receiver... anyone else also had this issue and know how to fix?


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

sil219 said:


> anyone else also had this issue and know how to fix?


 Welcome to the forum.

I am afraid haven't had any issue before. I think it's case of fines accumulating and catching up causing the dial to move. When did you buy this and how long it's been since you cleaned it?

In any case, please give it a good clean as per this video from Dave. It doesn't have anything complicated.


----------



## sil219 (Jul 20, 2021)

Thank you!

I was putting the knurled thumb nut with dimple facing up instead of down. I put it the correct way and it fixed the issue.


----------

